
Long-Form Video Gaining Viewers on the Web - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/12/long-form-video-gaining-viewers-on-the-web/
======
tokipin
this is why i like google video. it doesn't have a limit on what you can
upload and it's a good place to find lectures

